# Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar funcionários



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 14:02)

Mais uma má noticia!... 

*Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*

Quase 40 trabalhadores vão ser dispensados do Instituto de Meteorologia. Á TSF, o sindicalista Artur Sequeira adiantou que esta situação ficou a dever-se ao silêncio do Ministério da Ciência e Ensino Superior e alertou que a saída dos trabalhadores põe em causa a qualidade do trabalho do Instituto.

O Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários, denunciou este sábado o Sindicato dos Trabalhadores da Função Pública do Sul e Açores, mostrando-se preocupado com a situação.

Em declarações à TSF, o sindicalista Artur Sequeira alertou que está em causa a qualidade do trabalho do Instituto de Meteorologia, nomeadamente a área de informação dos incêndios.

O sindicalista adiantou que esta situação deve-se ao silêncio do Ministério da Ciência e Ensino Superior sobre a renovação dos contratos e garantiu que entre os dispensados há trabalhadores que estão a trabalhar no Instituto de Meteorologia há mais de três anos.

In TSF   (http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Portugal/Interior.aspx?content_id=962563)


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jun 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*

Tenho a certeza de que são pessoas com muito valor demonstrado e com lugar no Instituto, é sempre triste quando estas coisas nos acontecem! Leva-me a crer, não especificando, mas antes generalizando noutras áreas, que se possa tratar de lugares reservados a estágios sem compromisso sendo que os melhores lá conseguem ficar por 3 anos no máximo, infelizmente!

Leva-me a crer que os avanços tecnológicos proporcionaram a estas áreas a possibilidade de telegestão, monitorização, aquisição de dados automática e com isso, leva-se por vezes à extinção de lugares para pessoas muito válidas. 

Leva-me a crer que provavelmente muito há a fazer ainda nessa área em Portugal e que a maior riqueza de uma instituição, que são as pessoas poderia ser gerida de uma forma mais justa para todos.

Sem querer estar acusando alguém ou alguma instituição, aproveito a ocasião para sensibilizar todos quanto são sensíveis a esta questão.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*

Só 37 ?? valia mais acabar com o IM assim poupava-se dinheiro para pagar aos corruptos, ou não ?? 

Quanto ás previsões ficavamos dependentes do Instituto Espanhol...não me admira que venha a acontecer daqui a uns anos


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*



Mário Barros disse:


> para pagar aos corruptos



Mário, eu se calhar até concordo contigo, mas isso agora não interessa para o que te quero dizer a ti (e eventualmente a outros).

Só te peço para teres algum cuidado e contenção, tu por vezes escreves de forma emotiva e já tens dito coisas destas no passado. Eu sei que vivermos numa democracia com liberdade de expressão, mas eu já tenho alertado outras pessoas de outras vezes (que depois até se chateam comigo) é preciso ter algum cuidado com o que se escreve aqui no forum, porque uma coisa é liberdade de expressão, outra coisa são calúnias, e numa democracia qualquer visado pode depois recorrer a tribunal por alguma calúnia dita sobre si, o que só traz chatices, para o forum, mas sobretudo para ti. Todos nós dizemos estas coisas uns para os outros, mas em privado, e um forum como este é um local público o que tem algumas implicações nestas questões.

Muitas pessoas pensam que um forum ou outra coisa qualquer na Internet é uma especie de anarquia de liberdade onde tudo se pode dizer, mas isso hoje já não é nada assim, é um espaço público e tudo o que dizemos pode ter consequências. 

Ainda esta semana um tribunal mandou fechar um blogue sobre a Póvoa no Blogger e pediu ao Google para identificar o IP e autor do blogue por textos precisamente por causa de "bocas" sobre corrupção, outro blogger está actualmente em julgamento na Boa Hora por causa de coisas que escreveu no seu blogue, ou por exemplo, um dos maiores foruns portugueses (Autohoje) tem um sticky/tópico fixo com um comunicado duma agência de viagens, provavelmente por ordem de tribunal devido a algo que um utilizador disse no forum. E no mesmo forum e outros foruns  começam a ser cada vez mais frequentes chatices deste género (tribunal, ameaças de tribunal, direitos de resposta, etc,etc) devido ao que os utilizadores do mesmo dizem.

Há que evitar certas coisas, a não ser que saibas exactamente do que acusas e estejas seguro do que sabes a ponto de enfrentares as chatices e consequências do que afirmas. Porque como disse, isto é um local público, não é uma conversa privada que eu tenha contigo ou outras pessoas sobre um assunto qualquer numa conversa de café. 

Como um dos administradores do forum cabe-me avisar os utilizadores do mesmo para esta realidade e evitar chatices para o próprio forum. 


*Quanto ao assunto IM e despedimentos, mais logo dou a minha opinião.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*

Na minha opinião, a dispensa dos 37 funcionários do Instituto de Meteorologia a culpa não é do Instituto mas sim neste governo e anteriores governos que não têm apoiado a ciência como deve ser com fundos para investirem em instrumentos novos mais fiáveis para satisfazerem cada vez mais a população. Tanto nós como o Instituto  todos temos a mesma opinião que deviam receber mais verbas para investirem e modernizarem os seus aparelhos e as suas previsões.

Mas não é só no Instituto de Meteorologia que isto acontece, nas universidades acontece o mesmo como a Universidade do Algarve tem faltas verbas, eu como estudante desta instituição sei bem o material obsoleto que existe no meu curso, anfiteatro a média luz, aulas mudadas devido à média-luz, e todos reclamavam alunos, professores, por falta de verbas para comprarem umas meras 20 lâmpadas economizadoras foram precisos 3 meses até que a situação normaliza-se mas não completamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Na minha opinião, a dispensa dos 37 funcionários do Instituto de Meteorologia a culpa não é do Instituto mas sim neste governo e anteriores governos que não têm apoiado a ciência como deve ser com fundos para investirem em instrumentos novos mais fiáveis para satisfazerem cada vez mais a população. Tanto nós como o Instituto  todos temos a mesma opinião que deviam receber mais verbas para investirem e modernizarem os seus aparelhos e as suas previsões.



Ciência, nestas terras lusitanas, eu não vejo muita  se calhar é o choque tecnológico que tá a tomar proporções chocantes como esta


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 10:41)

*Trabalhadores avençados do IM em protesto na terça-feira*



> Os cerca de 40 trabalhadores avençados do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) vão concentrar-se terça-feira junto ao ministério da Ciência e Tecnologia exigindo a anulação da rescisão dos contratos, comunicada em Outubro, disse hoje fonte sindical.
> Artur Sequeira, do Sindicato dos Trabalhadores da Função Pública do Sul e Açores, disse à Lusa que no dia 31 de Outubro, os cerca de 40 trabalhadores contratados em regime de avença foram informados por carta pelo Conselho Directivo do IM da cessão dos seus contratos num prazo de 60 dias.
> 
> De acordo com o sindicalista, a saída destes profissionais, que representam 42 por cento dos técnicos superiores existentes no IM, «irá pôr em causa o bom funcionamento» do organismo no continente e nos Açores, com afectação nos serviços prestados.
> ...


© diariodigital


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Trabalhadores avençados do IM em protesto na terça-feira*

É o tal país da aposta na ciência, o marketing político que fica bem nos powerpoints da propaganda mas que depois não existe de todo na realidade. 

Eu compreendo que o país esteja de tanga e se corte em todo o lado. Mas com os tempos que vivemos só apetece desabafar com tamanha razia de recursos pois pelo que vemos não falta dinheiro ao Estado para ajudar o gestor de fortunas João Rendeiro e os seus clientes do Banco Privado Português. E tantas outras situações onde se vê que há dinheiro e mal gasto.

No Estado há os parentes pobres e ricos, o IM infelizmente está nos pobres, a ter que vender serviços para suportar metade do orçamento, mas em Meteorologia e Climatologia as receitas já não devem para esticar mais do que já estão, já há muita coisa que é vendida e que não o deveria ser, já devem fazer muitas omeletes sem ovos.

É um país estranho este, em que se esperam anos e anos para haver verbas para um radar meteorológico no norte no mesmo país em que há verbas para pagar o 3º melhor salário do mundo a um governador de banco central.


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Trabalhadores avençados do IM em protesto na terça-feira*

Penso que a situação será resolvida. Estes técnicos fazem falta. Isto foi apenas um corte cego com base numa interpretação estúpida da lei. Confiemos então no bom senso das pessoas.


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Dez 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Trabalhadores avençados do IM em protesto na terça-feira*

É o país que temos, e infelizmente os politicos para mim não merecem um minimo de credibilidade, e tudo o que dizem é apenas demagogia.
Este é apenas um exemplo, e muitos mais há por esse país fora.


----------



## psm (11 Dez 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Trabalhadores avençados do IM em protesto na terça-feira*



Vince disse:


> É o tal país da aposta na ciência, o marketing político que fica bem nos powerpoints da propaganda mas que depois não existe de todo na realidade.
> 
> Eu compreendo que o país esteja de tanga e se corte em todo o lado. Mas com os tempos que vivemos só apetece desabafar com tamanha razia de recursos pois pelo que vemos não falta dinheiro ao Estado para ajudar o gestor de fortunas João Rendeiro e os seus clientes do Banco Privado Português. E tantas outras situações onde se vê que há dinheiro e mal gasto.
> 
> ...





Não podia estar mais de acordo, assino por baixo!!


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Trabalhadores avençados do IM em protesto na terça-feira*

Já em Junho deste ano se falava nos "media" deste assunto.

Relembro o seguimento: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/instituto-de-meteorologia-vai-dispensar-37-funcionarios-2322.html 

Ou seja, 6 meses depois, tudo na mesma...


----------



## Metseixal (7 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*

Eu dou razão ao Mario na questão do IM Espanhol, mas eu penso que se o IM se acabar os privados nos domínios da Meteorologia, climatologia e geofísica é que deveriam fazer as previsões, vigilância do tempo meteorológico porque nós os meteorologistas privados é  que temos maior palavra nesta área em Portugal e acima de tudo dedicamos grande parte do noss tempo, na meteorologia e climatologia, e penso tanbém somos os que investimos mais nestes domínios.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*

Ena pa, mais um meteorologista no privado?
Eu como formado em meteorologia e desconhecedor desde mundo privado, vejo-me mais uma vez surpreendido.. E curioso!
Ora conta lá!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai dispensar 37 funcionários*



Metseixal disse:


> Eu dou razão ao Mario na questão do IM Espanhol, mas eu penso que se o IM se acabar os privados nos domínios da Meteorologia, climatologia e geofísica é que deveriam fazer as previsões, vigilância do tempo meteorológico porque nós os meteorologistas privados é  que temos maior palavra nesta área em Portugal e acima de tudo dedicamos grande parte do noss tempo, na meteorologia e climatologia, e penso tanbém somos os que investimos mais nestes domínios.



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *Severino*. 
Com que então já te formaste em Meteorologia com 18 anos de idade, explica lá isso.


----------



## trepkos (7 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Mais um.. Ai Portugal, Portugal, depois de quase 900 anos de indepedencia vais acabar Espanhol.


----------

